# Need help on Bamboo Survival Staff



## Big-O (Apr 6, 2016)

I thought it would be fun to make my nephew a bamboo staff. In the top end I want to put a few items in the first node at the top. I have made a wooden plug to put in the top. I am having a problem coming up with a way to secure the plug and still have easy access to the compartment. One idea is to do a paracord wrap at the top, about 3 inches, leave 2 loops at the top (one on each side). Then on the top plug do another wrap and run the tag ends through the loops. Use some type of cord keeper to secure the paracord. My nephew is in the Boy Scouts and he would want to access the compartment, so it needs to be easy but secure. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

I would have made the plug with a slight taper for a friction fit.


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

I would agree with a taper. You might think about carving a recess around it and then put a o-ring in it. That will help with retention and give it a more water resistant seal.


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Another option if you want to scrap the wood plug would be to cap it with a rubber furniture tip the ones like we sometimes use on the other end. They come quite large if needed.


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Sean said:


> Another option if you want to scrap the wood plug would be to cap it with a rubber furniture tip the ones like we sometimes
> use on the other end. They come quite large if needed.


 I was thinking that too or a slightly larger piece of bamboo. Dang it! Now I want to work on one! Thanks alot Big-O!


----------



## Big-O (Apr 6, 2016)

The plug has a taper on it. It is a tight fit. My nephew being 11 years old has a tendency to lay something down and not find it later. I was playing around with some ideas last night and I tried a paracord wrap with a loop sticking out from each end of the wrap. the loop was made from paracord with the ends melted together. Total length of the loop was around 2 inches. I left about 3/8 of an inch of the loop on the top and bottom of the wrap. Using a rubberband to hold a length of paracord to the plug (for testing only). Plug will be drilled for the paracord. I slid the the tag end through the two loops and made a sliding knot to slide up the tag end to the bottom loop. This will keep the cap from being lost and there is only about 2 1/2 inches of paracord hanging down. The plug will have a compass inlayed in the top also.


----------



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

Batakali said:


> I would agree with a taper. You might think about carving a recess around it and then put a o-ring in it. That will help with retention and give it a more water resistant seal.


Oh! And. . . and. . . carve the plug to look like a mouth with a tongue sticking out, so you have something to grab on to.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

In the past I have used 1/8th inch bungee cord to secure removable tops on sticks. There are a number of ways to attach it.


----------



## Big-O (Apr 6, 2016)

CV3 said:


> In the past I have used 1/8th inch bungee cord to secure removable tops on sticks. There are a number of ways to attach it.


As it happens I have a small pack with some shock cord on it. I like this idea, I will scavenge the pack and see what I can do. thanks everyone for suggestions. I am using a little of each one. Ill post some pictures when Im done.


----------



## Big-O (Apr 6, 2016)

Thank you to everyone for all of the ideas. Here is what I settled on. I wrapped a two inch section of the top and wrapped the shock cord about half way up.









Here is a overall picture without any wraps.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Your nephew will be proud of that one!


----------

